# leo morphs



## NBLADE (Apr 11, 2007)

hi i've been messing around with all my leo groups and messing around with loads of morphs starting to doubt myself on what i should be expecting, so any help on what babies i should be producing from my groups would be brilliant, just to see if it matches my predictions : victory:

first of 

male red eye enigma 

female blizzard 
female hypo 
female super hypo ct 
female high yellow


male sunglow het raptor 

female supersnow eclipse enigma 
female shct
female reverse stripe het raptor 
female blazing blizzard 


male sunglow 

female shctb 
female shct 
female shctb het albino 
female shctb het albino


male giant hypo 

female hypo 
3 x female super hypos 



male high yellow het albino 

female albino 
female high yellow 
female hypo 


male high yellow 

female hypo 
female high yellow 
female high yellow 


male aptor het raptor


female blizzard 
female high yellow 
female hypo 



thanks
:no1:


----------



## atum (Jun 1, 2009)

im gonna say some very nice leos

i love hypos, tangerines and carrot tails so the sunglow with the shctb and shct i reckon will be stunning


----------



## NBLADE (Apr 11, 2007)

atum said:


> im gonna say some very nice leos
> 
> i love hypos, tangerines and carrot tails so the sunglow with the shctb and shct i reckon will be stunning


 
the sunglow to shctb last season produced super hypo baldys with 75 per cent carrot tail, stunners :mf_dribble:


----------



## atum (Jun 1, 2009)

75%!!!:flrt::flrt::flrt:

man i would love a leo like that. i'm seriously thinking about starting up a small breeding program again and super hypos, carrot tails and tangerines would definitely be involved


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

NBLADE said:


> male red eye enigma
> 
> female blizzard
> female hypo
> ...


[1C]Balbino enigma X Blizzard = .

Normal HET Balbino,Blizzard.
[1C]Enignma HET Balbino,Blizzard.
----
[1C]Balbino enigma X Blizzard = .

[2C]Enignma HET Balbino,Blizzard.
=====
[1C]Balbino enigma X [1C]Hypo = .

Normal HET Balbino .
[1C]Enigma HET Balbino.
[1C]Hypo HET Balbino.
[1CH,1CE]Hypo enigma HET Balbino.
----
[2C]Balbino enigma X [1C]Hypo = .

[1C]Enigma HET Balbino.
[1C]Hypo HET Balbino.
[1CH,1CE]Hypo enigma HET Balbino.
----
[1C]Balbino enigma X [2C]Hypo = .

[1C]Hypo HET Balbino.
[1CH,1CE]Hypo enigma HET Balbino.
----
[2C]Balbino enigma X [2C]Hypo = .

[1CH,1CE]Hypo enigma HET Balbino.
=====
[1C]Balbino enigma X [1C]Super hypo = .

Normal HET Balbino .
[1C]Enigma HET Balbino.
[1C]Hypo of type HET Balbino.
[1CH,1CE]Hypo enigma of type HET Balbino.
----
[2C]Balbino enigma X [1C]Super hypo = .

[1C]Enigma HET Balbino.
[1C]Hypo of type HET Balbino.
[1CH,1CE]Hypo enigma of type HET Balbino.
----
[1C]Balbino enigma X [2C]Super hypo = .

[1C]Hypo of type HET Balbino.
[1CH,1CE]Hypo enigma of type HET Balbino.
----
[2C]Balbino enigma X [2C]Super hypo = .

[1CH,1CE]Hypo enigma of type HET Balbino.
=====
[1C]Balbino enigma X Normal = .

Normal HET Balbino.
[1C]Enigma HET Balbino.
----
[2C]Balbino enigma X Normal = .

[1C]Enigma HET Balbino.


----------



## Salamanda (May 28, 2008)

Niall can I come live with you :flrt:


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

NBLADE said:


> male sunglow het raptor
> 
> female supersnow eclipse enigma
> female shct
> ...


[1C]Talbino Super hypo HET Eclipse X Super snow HET Talbino,Eclipse = .

Snow HET Talbino/Poss-HET Eclipse.
Eclipse Snow HET Talbino.
Talbino snow Poss-HET Eclipse.
Talbino eclipse snow. 
Snow jungle HET Talbino/Poss-HET Eclipse.
Eclipse snow jungle HET Talbino.
Talbino snow jungle Poss-HET Eclipse.
Talbino eclipse snow jungle. 
Snow striped HET Talbino/Poss-HET Eclipse.
Eclipse snow striped HET Talbino.
Talbino snow striped Poss-HET Eclipse.
Talbino eclipse snow striped. 
Snow reverse stripedHET Talbino/Poss-HET Eclipse.
Eclipse snow reverse striped HET Talbino.
Talbino snow reverse striped Poss-HET Eclipse.
Talbino eclipse snow reverse striped. 
Snow patternless reverse striped HET Talbino/Poss-HET Eclipse.
Eclipse snow patternless reverse striped HET Talbino.
Talbino snow patternless reverse striped Poss-HET Eclipse.
Talbino eclipse snow patternless reverse striped. 
[1C]Hypo snow HET Talbino/Poss-HET Eclipse.
[1C]Eclipse hypo snow HET Talbino.
[1C]Talbino hypo snow Poss-HET Eclipse.
[1C]Talbino eclipse hypo snow. 
[1C]Hypo snow jungle HET Talbino/Poss-HET Eclipse.
[1C]Eclipse hypo snow jungle HET Talbino.
[1C]Talbino hypo snow jungle Poss-HET Eclipse.
[1C]Talbino eclipse hypo snow jungle. 
[1C]Hypo snow striped HET Talbino/Poss-HET Eclipse.
[1C]Eclipse hypo snow striped HET Talbino.
[1C]Talbino hypo snow striped Poss-HET Eclipse.
[1C]Talbino eclipse hypo snow striped. 
[1C]Hypo snow reverse striped HET Talbino/Poss-HET Eclipse.
[1C]Eclipse hypo snow reverse striped HET Talbino.
[1C]Talbino hypo snow reverse striped Poss-HET Eclipse.
[1C]Talbino eclipse hypo snow reverse striped. 
[1C]Hypo snow patternless reverse striped HET Talbino/Poss-HET Eclipse.
[1C]Eclipse hypo snow patternless reverse striped HET Talbino.
[1C]Talbino hypo snow patternless reverse striped Poss-HET Eclipse.
[1C]Talbino eclipse hypo snow patternless reverse striped. 
----
[2C]Talbino Super hypo HET Eclipse X Super snow HET Talbino,Eclipse = .

[1C]Hypo snow HET Talbino/Poss-HET Eclipse.
[1C]Eclipse hypo snow HET Talbino.
[1C]Talbino hypo snow Poss-HET Eclipse.
[1C]Talbino eclipse hypo snow. 
[1C]Hypo snow jungle HET Talbino/Poss-HET Eclipse.
[1C]Eclipse hypo snow jungle HET Talbino.
[1C]Talbino hypo snow jungle Poss-HET Eclipse.
[1C]Talbino eclipse hypo snow jungle. 
[1C]Hypo snow striped HET Talbino/Poss-HET Eclipse.
[1C]Eclipse hypo snow striped HET Talbino.
[1C]Talbino hypo snow striped Poss-HET Eclipse.
[1C]Talbino eclipse hypo snow striped. 
[1C]Hypo snow reverse striped HET Talbino/Poss-HET Eclipse.
[1C]Eclipse hypo snow reverse striped HET Talbino.
[1C]Talbino hypo snow reverse striped Poss-HET Eclipse.
[1C]Talbino eclipse hypo snow reverse striped. 
[1C]Hypo snow patternless reverse striped HET Talbino/Poss-HET Eclipse.
[1C]Eclipse hypo snow patternless reverse striped HET Talbino.
[1C]Talbino hypo snow patternless reverse striped Poss-HET Eclipse.
[1C]Talbino eclipse hypo snow patternless reverse striped. 
====
[1C]Talbino super hypo HET Eclipse X [1C]Super hypo = .

Normal HET Talbino/Poss-HET Eclipse.
[1C]Hypo HET Talbino/Poss-HET Eclipse.
[2C]Hypo HET Talbino/Poss-HET Eclipse.
----
[2C]Talbino super hypo HET Eclipse X [1C]Super hypo = .

[1C]Hypo HET Talbino/Poss-HET Eclipse.
[2C]Hypo HET Talbino/Poss-HET Eclipse.
----
[2C]Talbino super hypo HET Eclipse X [2C]Super hypo = .

[2C]Hypo HET Talbino/Poss-HET Eclipse.
=====
[1C]Talbino super hypo HET Eclipse X Reverse striped HET Talbino,Eclipse = .

Normal HET Talbino/Poss-HET Eclipse.
Eclipse normal HET Talbino.
Talbino normal Poss-HET Eclipse.
Talbino eclipse normal. 
Normal jungle HET Talbino/Poss-HET Eclipse.
Eclipse normal jungle HET Talbino.
Talbino normal jungle Poss-HET Eclipse.
Talbino eclipse normal jungle. 
Normal striped HET Talbino/Poss-HET Eclipse.
Eclipse normal striped HET Talbino.
Talbino normal striped Poss-HET Eclipse.
Talbino eclipse normal striped. 
Normal reverse striped HET Talbino/Poss-HET Eclipse.
Eclipse normal reverse striped HET Talbino.
Talbino normal reverse striped Poss-HET Eclipse.
Talbino eclipse normal reverse striped. 
Normal patternless reverse striped HET Talbino/Poss-HET Eclipse.
Eclipse normal patternless reverse striped HET Talbino.
Talbino normal patternless reverse striped Poss-HET Eclipse.
Talbino eclipse normal patternless reverse striped
[1C]Hypo HET Talbino/Poss-HET Eclipse.
[1C]Eclipse hypo HET Talbino.
[1C]Talbino hypo Poss-HET Eclipse.
[1C]Talbino eclipse hypo. 
[1C]Hypo jungle HET Talbino/Poss-HET Eclipse.
[1C]Eclipse hypo jungle HET Talbino.
[1C]Talbino hypo jungle Poss-HET Eclipse.
[1C]Talbino eclipse hypo jungle. 
[1C]Hypo striped HET Talbino/Poss-HET Eclipse.
[1C]Eclipse hypo striped HET Talbino.
[1C]Talbino hypo striped Poss-HET Eclipse.
[1C]Talbino eclipse hypo striped. 
[1C]Hypo reverse striped HET Talbino/Poss-HET Eclipse.
[1C]Eclipse hypo reverse striped HET Talbino.
[1C]Talbino hypo reverse striped Poss-HET Eclipse.
[1C]Talbino eclipse hypo reverse striped. 
[1C]Hypo patternless reverse striped HET Talbino/Poss-HET Eclipse.
[1C]Eclipse hypo patternless reverse striped HET Talbino.
[1C]Talbino hypo patternless reverse striped Poss-HET Eclipse.
[1C]Talbino eclipse hypo patternless reverse striped. 
----
[2C]Talbino super hypo HET Eclipse X Reverse striped HET Talbino,Eclipse = .

[1C]Hypo HET Talbino/Poss-HET Eclipse.
[1C]Eclipse hypo HET Talbino.
[1C]Talbino hypo Poss-HET Eclipse.
[1C]Talbino eclipse hypo. 
[1C]Hypo jungle HET Talbino/Poss-HET Eclipse.
[1C]Eclipse hypo jungle HET Talbino.
[1C]Talbino hypo jungle Poss-HET Eclipse.
[1C]Talbino eclipse hypo jungle. 
[1C]Hypo striped HET Talbino/Poss-HET Eclipse.
[1C]Eclipse hypo striped HET Talbino.
[1C]Talbino hypo striped Poss-HET Eclipse.
[1C]Talbino eclipse hypo striped. 
[1C]Hypo reverse striped HET Talbino/Poss-HET Eclipse.
[1C]Eclipse hypo reverse striped HET Talbino.
[1C]Talbino hypo reverse striped Poss-HET Eclipse.
[1C]Talbino eclipse hypo reverse striped. 
[1C]Hypo patternless reverse striped HET Talbino/Poss-HET Eclipse.
[1C]Eclipse hypo patternless reverse striped HET Talbino.
[1C]Talbino hypo patternless reverse striped Poss-HET Eclipse.
[1C]Talbino eclipse hypo patternless reverse striped. 
=====
[1C]Talbino super hypo HET Eclipse X Talbino blizzard = . 

Talbino normal HET Blizard/Poss-HET Eclipse.
[1C]Talbino hypo HET Blizzard/Poss-HET Eclipse.
----
[2C]Talbino super hypo HET Eclipse X Talbino blizzard = . 

[1C]Talbino hypo HET Blizzard/Poss-HET Eclipse.


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

NBLADE said:


> male sunglow
> 
> female shctb
> female shct
> ...


[1C]Talbino super hypo X [1C]Super hypo = .

Normal HET Talbino.
[1C]Hypo HET Talbino.
[2C]Hypo HET Talbino.
----
[2C]Talbino super hypo X [1C]Super hypo = .

[1C]Hypo HET Talbino.
[2C]Hypo HET Talbino.
----
[2C]Talbino super hypo X [2C]Super hypo = .

[2C]Hypo HET Talbino.
=====
[1C]Talbino super hypo X [1C]Super hypo HET Talbino = .

Talbino normal.
[1C]Talbino hypo.
[2C]Talbino hypo.
Normal HET Talbino.
[1C]Hypo HET Talbino
[2C]Hypo HET Talbino.
----
[2C]Talbino super hypo X [1C]Super hypo HET Talbino = .

[1C]Talbino hypo.
[2C]Talbino hypo.
[1C]Hypo HET Talbino
[2C]Hypo HET Talbino.
----
[2C]Talbino super hypo X [2C]Super hypo HET Talbino = .

[2C]Talbino hypo.
[2C]Hypo HET Talbino.


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

NBLADE said:


> male giant hypo
> 
> female hypo
> 3 x female super hypos


[1C]Giant hypo X [1C]Hypo = .

Normal.
Giant normal.
[1C]Hypo.
[1C]Giant hypo.
[2C]Hypo.
[2C]Giant hypo.
----
[2C]Giant hypo X [1C]Hypo = .

[1C]Hypo.
[1C]Giant hypo.
[2C]Hypo.
[2C]Giant hypo.
----
[2C]Giant hypo X [2C]Hypo = .

[2C]Hypo.
[2C]Giant hypo.


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

NBLADE said:


> male high yellow het albino
> 
> female albino
> female high yellow
> female hypo


Normal HET Albino X Albino normal = .

Normal HET Albino.
Albino normal.
=====
Normal HET Albino X Normal = .

Normal Poss-HET Albino.
=====
Normal HET Albino X [1C]Hypo = .

Normal Poss-HET Albino.
[1C]Hypo Poss-HET Albino.
----
Normal HET Albino X [2C]Hypo = .

[1C]Hypo Poss-HET Albino.


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

NBLADE said:


> male high yellow
> 
> female hypo
> female high yellow
> female high yellow


Normal X [1C]Hypo = .

Normal.
[1C]Hypo.
----
Normal X [2C]Hypo = .

[1C]Hypo.
=====
Normal X Normal = .

Normal.


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

NBLADE said:


> male aptor het raptor
> 
> 
> female blizzard
> ...


Talbino patternless reverse srtriped HET Eclipse X Blizzard = .

Normal HET Talbino,Blizzard/Poss-HET Eclipse.
=====
Talbino patternless reverse srtriped HET Eclipse X Normal = .

Normal HET Talbino/Poss-HET Eclipse.
=====
Talbino patternless reverse srtriped HET Eclipse X [1C]Hypo = .

Normal HET Talbino/Poss-HET Eclipse.
[1C]Hypo HET Talbino/Poss-HET Eclipse.
-----
Talbino patternless reverse srtriped HET Eclipse X [2C]Hypo = .

[1C]Hypo HET Talbino/Poss-HET Eclipse.


----------



## NBLADE (Apr 11, 2007)

thanks very much gazz, pretty much confirmed everything should be a good season :2thumb:




Salamanda said:


> Niall can I come live with you :flrt:


 
anytime amanda :flrt:






(i could use a hand cleaning all the animals)
:lol2:


----------

